# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  how do you install wet area (Laundry) flooring -

## polson

Hi 
we've had to pull up the lino and Masonite flooring under the washing machine and trough,the floor was very wet and some minor damage to one floorboard.  I assume I need to use villaboard for wet areas but not sure how to lay it. 
Can anyone help.  thanks Polson

----------


## Random Username

Check the James Hardie site - they have full installation details as well as waterproofing info.  James Hardie - Villaboard

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You only need Villaboard on walls. Being a timber floor you cover that with Tile Underlay, then waterproof the full floor, you will need a puddle flange for the floor waste and water stop angle in the internal doorway. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

